# Menorah on soda bottle from Toronto ?



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

saw this bottle on an old ebay listing , it sold in September but I was left intrigued by it . 

checked my various books and couldn't find any listings for a "King Soda Water Mfg Co "  in Toronto Ontario 

although by the looks of the bottle it was used somewhere between 1905-1915 era , at least that be my guess 

the Menorah on the bottle would also lead to some questions as to if bottler was jewish , although they didn't use a jewish name on bottle but it be hard to explain why they put the menorah on it if they weren't jewish . there was a large jewish population in Toronto at that time so it make sense and some were involved in the bottling industry 

just wondering if anyone else has seen the bottle before or knows anything else about it ?   




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-Star-of-Da...655591?hash=item2f0bb1a9a7:g:S4kAAOSwk~NZwFep


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 20, 2017)

I've seen a few kosher wines but not a kosher soda water. Interesting.


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> I've seen a few kosher wines but not a kosher soda water. Interesting.



I haven't seen a menorah on a soda bottle before either , although there is a number from Toronto with the star of david on them 


saw these 2 today although there is a few others , it seemed to be used a fair bit ,


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2017)

That's an interesting one, I've never seen it before either.  I imagine that the bottler probably was indeed Jewish and it was either kosher soda or sparkling water marketed to the Jewish population.


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

this bottle was also included in the ebay listing , it had the star of david on it and also from toronto . also unlisted in any books but likely 1905-10's era . for a J Brandman , assuming he must of been jewish


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 20, 2017)

There's a Star of David bottle from Ottawa as well, I think I found a broken one once.  I can't remember the name off the top of my head though.


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> There's a Star of David bottle from Ottawa as well, I think I found a broken one once.  I can't remember the name off the top of my head though.



your right there is one from Ottawa , had to look thru my pictures to find it , it was on ebay a year or so ago , though about buying it but didn't , this one is for "crown aerated water co " early 1910's era according to book , but don't know if there was any others from Ottawa that used the star ?


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 20, 2017)

Unique bottles thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCO (Nov 21, 2017)

most seem to be from Toronto but is also a couple from Niagara region , this one is from Welland Ontario . but not sure if they were jewish or not as they put there phone number in the star and O S W C W M for there name " Ontario soda water mfc co "


----------



## Tree Feller (Nov 22, 2017)

According to the book I have, this company is not listed in the registries but bottles have been found bearing this name  (Dean Axelson's book) and likely made between 1908- shortly after 1910. There were two similar bottles: the hand made crown top and the machine made crown top. The machine made is a lighter pale aqua in colour and has a large letter K on the bottom.


----------



## RCO (Nov 23, 2017)

Tree Feller said:


> According to the book I have, this company is not listed in the registries but bottles have been found bearing this name  (Dean Axelson's book) and likely made between 1908- shortly after 1910. There were two similar bottles: the hand made crown top and the machine made crown top. The machine made is a lighter pale aqua in colour and has a large letter K on the bottom.



I forgot about that book as I don't have a copy , but it lists a lot of Toronto bottles so it makes sense it be in it  , the time period makes sense


----------

